# First Coil



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

Just built my first coil on the Kayfun. Not to difficult.
28g kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm drill, 1.5ohm according to the Zmax.
I have to play around with different configurations and power settings still.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Great!
Congrats on your first coil.

How does it vape?


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just built my first coil on the Kayfun. Not to difficult.
> 28g kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm drill, 1.5ohm according to the Zmax.
> I have to play around with different configurations and power settings still.
> View attachment 1176


good start! apply maybe another once or twice the tweezers after firing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

@Silver1 not to bad I think...still getting the hang of this.
Definitely better than the Evod in both flavour and vapour.
I am sure I will be building more coils and trying different wicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

can't wait for my Kayfun. Got the Rocket, which is another clone Kayfun style, but its a bit leaky


----------



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> good start! apply maybe another once or twice the tweezers after firing.


Thanks @Tom I will try that.


----------



## thekeeperza (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> can't wait for my Kayfun. Got the Rocket, which is another clone Kayfun style, but its a bit leaky


I didn't originally buy the Kayfun but went for the Ithaka first but have issues with the wrong steel parts touching.
I will post on that once I can figure out the best way to fix it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> can't wait for my Kayfun. Got the Rocket, which is another clone Kayfun style, but its a bit leaky


Tom . I got a rocket from VK just after I arrived and in the beginning it used to leak . I have now learnt how to treat it and no more leaks ... but the kayfun is my new wow atty .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I didn't originally buy the Kayfun but went for the Ithaka first but have issues with the wrong steel parts touching.
> I will post on that once I can figure out the best way to fix it.


Show me .. I would like to help 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I didn't originally buy the Kayfun but went for the Ithaka first but have issues with the wrong steel parts touching.
> I will post on that once I can figure out the best way to fix it.


Great first coil - you should have seen mine - no picture fortunately exists. Agree with Tom the wraps should be touching more - use those tweezers or long nosed pliers. Just to make sure, you do know that the Ithaka needs both resistance and non-resistance wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> can't wait for my Kayfun. Got the Rocket, which is another clone Kayfun style, but its a bit leaky



I thew my Rocket in the dustbin couldn't deal anymore.


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I thew my Rocket in the dustbin couldn't deal anymore.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ....


----------



## Spiri (8/2/14)

So here is my first try at a coil wrap on my new Kayfun 3.1 ES. I went for something simple as a tester.
Equipment: Kayfun & ZMax V5
Materials: 2mm Silica & 0.4 x 0.1mm A1 Kanthal flat ribbon.
Juice: The Plume Room - Magic Melon Medley 6mg.




4 Wraps around the Silica:



Mount on post:



Elevation of mounted coil and wick:



Check resistance: Came out at 1.9 ohm (Very chuffed at this point)



Fire her up: Nice glow



Squeeze into chamber:



Trim wick about 5mm above chamber:



Manipulate primed wick down and against the wall: This was a little tricky. (not perfect I know)



Assemble, fill, blow some tasty clouds!

It is a little bit of a hot vape for me, but overall I am satisfied with my first try. The flavour is satisfactory (on par with the coil @RevnLucky7 did for me the day I got the Kayfun).
Yes I know, but I really just wanted to vape the thing on the day I got it without having to worry about failing a coil wrap. Vapour is improving as I vape, is it supposed to be like that? No dry hits, gurgling or leaking yet (Touch wood)

Anyway, I'm happy and my coils can only improve from here. Suggestions or tips would be appreciated guys and lady-guys (girls)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I thew my Rocket in the dustbin couldn't deal anymore.


Now go back and fetch the Rocket out of the dustbin and send it to me...now dammit. Or you can sell it to someone on the forum

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Now go back and fetch the Rocket out of the dustbin and send it to me...now dammit. Or you can sell it to someone on the forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



Lost screw, stripped threads, leaked everywhere. I wouldn't have wished it on anyone. I got it from someone who had given up on it and wanted to toss it. After I was done with it best thing to do was take it out of circulation.


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lost screw, stripped threads, leaked everywhere. I wouldn't have wished it on anyone. I got it from someone who had given up on it and wanted to toss it. After I was done with it best thing to do was take it out of circulation.


well, mine is not that bad. It just leaks occasionally thru the airholes. But that was too much for me to have it in daily use. I will still use it sometime as a backup.


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/2/14)

@Spiri Nice work. How do you find ribbon compared to round wire? Better flavour or vaper? I have some Nichome ribbon but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Silver (8/2/14)

Super stuff @Spiri !
Loved your step by step "guide" and your photos were great. 
Thanks

Enjoy it. I assume it will only get better from here. 

I may have missed it but what power were you vaping it at?
Also, how was the throat hit with the 6mg juice?


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/2/14)

Tom said:


> well, mine is not that bad. It just leaks occasionally thru the airholes. But that was too much for me to have it in daily use. I will still use it sometime as a backup.



From what I have read on other forums and seen on youtube most of them are ok and you can can get them to perform, its a bit fiddly, but the one I had was made on a monday and a bit worse for wear.


----------



## BhavZ (8/2/14)

Is it wrong to get aroused by looking at a beautiful coil? 

Nicely done guys..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SunRam (8/2/14)

Spiri said:


> So here is my first try at a coil wrap on my new Kayfun 3.1 ES. I went for something simple as a tester.
> Equipment: Kayfun & ZMax V5
> Materials: 2mm Silica & 0.4 x 0.1mm A1 Kanthal flat ribbon.
> Juice: The Plume Room - Magic Melon Medley 6mg.
> ...


Good job on a first build man. My first couple all had dry hits, had too much silica down there. Once you get it right, and it seems you have, it's the best vape you can get IMO. One suggestion, you can get your coils slightly closer to the air hole, but other than that, it seems great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

I found that when wrapping coils, it is better not wrap the coils directly onto the wick, as it tends to choke the wick which hampers the wicking process. i coil first and then thread the wick through. ex. a 2mm/1.8mm wrap around a drill bit allows a 2mm wick to fit easily. it is just easier then to also form the coil better. or if you have to wrap around the wick, try and not make it too tight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (8/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I found that when wrapping coils, it is better not wrap the coils directly onto the wick, as it tends to choke the wick which hampers the wicking process. i coil first and then thread the wick through. ex. a 2mm/1.8mm wrap around a drill bit allows a 2mm wick to fit easily. it is just easier then to also form the coil better. or if you have to wrap around the wick, try and not make it too tight.


use a needle or a paperclick bent straight. prep the wick, add the paperclip and wrap the wire. afterwards just remove the paperclip...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (8/2/14)

Tom said:


> use a needle or a paperclick bent straight. prep the wick, add the paperclip and wrap the wire. afterwards just remove the paperclip...


I just wrap it straight on the silica again. Not threading it afterwards like with cotton, or using a needle. We all get there with different techniques at the end with decent coils and wicks. Point is, there's no 'right' or 'wrong' way when it comes to coil building techniques, just personal preferences.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (9/2/14)

Just to make sure I understand y'all correctly. You are all not talking about a micro coil, which always requires a mandrel (be it a tooth pick, paperclip, drill bit, etc) and the wraps to be touching? You are referring to a coil where the wraps are not touching and where, traditionally, one would wrap directly onto the wicking material?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (9/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Just to make sure I understand y'all correctly. You are all not talking about a micro coil, which always requires a mandrel (be it a tooth pick, paperclip, drill bit, etc) and the wraps to be touching? You are referring to a coil where the wraps are not touching and where, traditionally, one would wrap directly onto the wicking material?


I was refering to the traditional method. I would use the paperclip as a guidance for that method, a lot of people on the german forums do it that way. However I found that I can do it without guidance, so no need for it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (10/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Spiri Nice work. How do you find ribbon compared to round wire? Better flavour or vaper? I have some Nichome ribbon but haven't tried it yet.


Thanks @Gazzacpt, I feel like the flat ribbon gives me a slight bit more flavour and vapour compared to regular round Kanthal on the coils I'm doing.
The 0.1 x 0.4mm ribbon im using is the equivalent to 32 gua Kanthal, so I get more surface area with the ribbon for the same amount of wraps that I would be doing with round Kanthal.
It is however a little fiddly to get the ribbon to stay put under the screws when you start tightening them, I just do a full wrap around the screw to make it a little easier.


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

Spiri said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt, I feel like the flat ribbon gives me a slight bit more flavour and vapour compared to regular round Kanthal on the coils I'm doing.
> The 0.1 x 0.4mm ribbon im using is the equivalent to 32 gua Kanthal, so I get more surface area with the ribbon for the same amount of wraps that I would be doing with round Kanthal.
> It is however a little fiddly to get the ribbon to stay put under the screws when you start tightening them, I just do a full wrap around the srew to make it a little easier.



Thanks @Spiri one day when I'm feeling brave I'll give it a shot the trident has slots so I shouldn't have the the tie down problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (10/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Super stuff @Spiri !
> Loved your step by step "guide" and your photos were great.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver1, It was good fun to coil and document the procedure.
I'm vaping it at 9,5 watts which I feel is the sweet-spot on the coil and setup I'm using.
The 6mg was a little harsh for about half a day, but only because I have been vaping 6mg on all my other tanks for the past 3 months.
I actually had some cold sweats and had to sit down now and again. These Kayfun's are way better on the nicotine delivery than I thought it would be.
The Coil mellowed after about an hour of use and the vape was not so hot anymore. And once I got over the initial kick of the nicotine I could actually enjoy the vape.
I had a bit of a bender over the weekend with @RevnLucky7 and was actually surprised to see him favouring my setup (I think it was my coil lolz) over his own.
I'm very impressed with the intense flavour and thick vapour of the Kayfun. Yum fun!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

Kayfuns ftw  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Lovely @Spiri 

After my cold sweating experience at the VapeMeet on my Kayfun, I have let it lie for a while. It will come out when I feel adventurous and have a bit more time...

Also, mine leaked quite a bit at the Vape Meet so I guess I am gonna have to spend some time figuring that out and time is not on my side now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lovely @Spiri
> 
> After my cold sweating experience at the VapeMeet on my Kayfun, I have let it lie for a while. It will come out when I feel adventurous and have a bit more time...
> 
> Also, mine leaked quite a bit at the Vape Meet so I guess I am gonna have to spend some time figuring that out and time is not on my side now....


Mine also leaks @Silver1 . It's through the fill hole. I pjammed some prestic in there and now it works and no leaking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lovely @Spiri
> 
> After my cold sweating experience at the VapeMeet on my Kayfun, I have let it lie for a while. It will come out when I feel adventurous and have a bit more time...
> 
> Also, mine leaked quite a bit at the Vape Meet so I guess I am gonna have to spend some time figuring that out and time is not on my side now....


try the filling from the top, and turning upside down to tighten the top cap. Its described in the thread "Kayfun filling techniques"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine also leaks @Silver1 . It's through the fill hole. I pjammed some prestic in there and now it works and no leaking.


the real McCoySvoemoesto has an O Ring on the screw for the filling hole. Is that also on yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/14)

Thanks @Tom and @TylerD forcthe advice. Will check it all out when i have the time


----------



## TylerD (17/2/14)

Tom said:


> the real McCoySvoemoesto has an O Ring on the screw for the filling hole. Is that also on yours?


With the 3.1 you have that side entry fill hole. Works a bit strange. Keeps on leaking out there. Since I have plugged it, it is working a charm. Filling from the top like you described.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

*My first unsupervised coil*

The first one I did I had a master coiler (@TylerD) supervising me at our vape meet. This coil I did all by myself 

It came out well and the vape is really good. I am very pleased.
It's on an IGO-L.

*Kanthal 28g wire*
ID: not sure but *approx 2mm*. I made use of @TylerD's trick of using a small screwdriver. Makes it easier to wind the coil while holding it and also helps to get it into position in the device.
*10 wraps*
Came out at *1.7 ohms*. Slightly higher than the 1.6 ohm coil I built under supervision with @TylerD.
Wicked with cotton.

For this, I tried to position the coil quite close to the posts and fairly high up. I was trying to get more throat hit. Thanks @Matthee for the pointers. It worked. The throat hit is very good. After building it, I discovered it was a bit too high and not aligned with the air hole, so I gently moved the coil a bit down.

Juice is none other than 5Pawns Bowdens Mate. Heaven for me on this dripper. Using the SVD at 12.5 watts.



Ohm meter is a great base to work on. Thanks for that tip a while back @Matthee



Nicely firing. Used @TylerD's advice of the tweezer squeeze to get the coils tight together.



Wicked and lubed up. Cotton not too tight before putting juice on. Just a bit of resistance when pulling in either direction.



I was trying to get closer to the posts than to the edge of the device - going for more throat hit. I probably could have gotten closer to the posts though. But the throat hit is great.

I welcome any comments and suggestions.

What do you think I should do for my next build?
- Lower resistance - say down to 1.3 - but on the SVD, will that make much of a difference at the same power setting? If I were to go lower resistance do you suggest a smaller ID or the same ID with fewer wraps?
- Try go closer to the posts for more throat hit?

@Tom, I know you once said try go as close to the edge as possible. To get the coil as close to the airhole as possible. But my understanding is that improves the flavour. This thing has great flavour anyway so I am willing to sacrifice a bit of flavour for more throat hit. I am keen to try that though in any event to see if I can perceive the difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> *My first unsupervised coil*
> 
> The first one I did I had a master coiler (@TylerD) supervising me at our vape meet. This coil I did all by myself
> 
> ...


Great job. You might find that the coil will heat up faster, if you go down to 1.4 or so, otherwise, that's perfect! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Thanks @SunRam, that's a good point, didn't think of that. 
I do tend to press the fire button for about a half second before taking the first drag. So you are right, it takes a bit of time to heat up. 

What I find is that my second drag is usually the more pleasing "knock me out throat hit" one. I suppose the coil is already quite hot after the first drag so the second one heats it up much quicker. 

1.4 ohms here we come...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks @SunRam, that's a good point, didn't think of that.
> I do tend to press the fire button for about a half second before taking the first drag. So you are right, it takes a bit of time to heat up.
> 
> What I find is that my second drag is usually the more pleasing "knock me out throat hit" one. I suppose the coil is already quite hot after the first drag so the second one heats it up much quicker.
> ...


That's exactly right, the second hit is always warmer. But we're really nitpicking here, nothing wrong with that coil. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

LOL, thanks - I am actually so chuffed it turned out well and the vape experience very good. 
Can only get better - thanks for your comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, thanks - I am actually so chuffed it turned out well and the vape experience very good.
> Can only get better - thanks for your comments


And you should be! That's an awesome 1st coil @Silver1 ! Like @SunRam said, I would go to 1.2-1.4 for the SVD and it should heat up nice and fast.
I'm glad you got to making your own coil, and I am sure it is very rewarding firing your own coil.
Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, thanks - I am actually so chuffed it turned out well and the vape experience very good.
> Can only get better - thanks for your comments


That is a superb first coil, most excellently done, @Silver. And the best of memory remembering all those tips and stuff. From here on it will be a breeze. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Many thanks @TylerD and @Matthee. You guys have helped me so much along the way! So too have many other people on this forum. Actually, without this forum there is no ways I'd be enjoying the vape I am now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Many thanks @TylerD and @Matthee. You guys have helped me so much along the way! So too have many other people on this forum. Actually, without this forum there is no ways I'd be enjoying the vape I am now.


Now, next stop, Reoville!


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

LOL, Reoville is a place I would like to graduate to, not just stop at 

I think I need a few more coils under my belt then I will feel better. Also I want to short my coil out on the deck to fully appreciate the ceramic deck of the REO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> *My first unsupervised coil*
> 
> The first one I did I had a master coiler (@TylerD) supervising me at our vape meet. This coil I did all by myself
> 
> ...



Nice going @Silver1 you are a pro already. Took me a bit of tweaking to find my happy place but its loads of fun, wire and cotton are cheap so keep building and trying new things.


----------



## Silver (23/2/14)

Will do - thanks very much @Gazzacpt !


----------



## Tom (23/2/14)

good job! welcome to coilbuilders academy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/2/14)

Yup . Well done there . Nice first coil ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Had a drip session first thing this morning with coffee. Was delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

